# A good knife doesn't always have to be expensive, no.



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2003)

Previously I spoke of the "curse of cheap copies."  That such copies exist and are inferior to the blades they ape does not mean that every knife you own must cost hundreds of dollars, however.

This little knife is actually one of my favorites. It handles well, feels comfortable in my hand, and makes a nice little thrower (thow I don't throw much), and rides nicely in IWB carry. The Nylon sheath originally had a retaining strap, but I cut off the top half of the sheath and burned it smooth for a smooth draw. 

The handle has a rubber insert. The blade is cut into crude serrations on one side and is sharpened to a needle point.


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 26, 2003)

And are you suggesting that the knife may be legally carried in your state without running afoul of concealed weapons laws?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2003)

Technically, it can, as the penal code in my state specifically prohibits the possession of "dirks and daggers" and similar implements only in the presence of _criminal intent_.  The law is very vague, though, in that it includes such phrases as "or any other dangerous knife."

Practically, I would not recommend carrying such a knife on a regular basis.  As with most knife laws, an officer who stops you will either let you go or not let you go based on your demeanor and his mental and emotional state at that moment.  It's been my experience that the police will generally either let you go or perhaps confiscate your knife if you're not causing problems and they have no reason to think you are, but that's not the _law_ -- that's just how it works out sometimes.  If the officer has reason to cause you trouble, he'll arrest you regardless of the letter of the law and let the lawyers sort it out.

I don't recommend that _anyone_ carry _anything_ without first checking their local laws and making informed decisions based on their own research and reason.

Phil's Guide to Carrying Knives


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 26, 2003)

I didn't mean to tweak you.  As you may recall from some of my previous posts I never go out without a knife.  When I saw your pics there were a number of characteristics (length, double edge, stlye) of the blade that I thought might offend your local police.

I may be a barely skilled martial artist, but I've been a practicing lawyer for 30 years.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 26, 2003)

Knife Law info:

http://pw1.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2003)

No, no, I didn't feel "tweaked" at all.  It was a good question.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 26, 2003)

public service note:  if you have questions about criminal law in your area consult a criminal lawyer (excuse the pun...I know, I know..); not a martial arts instructor and not a cop (yes, I refer people to lawyers...)


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 26, 2003)

Unfortunately, in many places, such as New Jersey the laws are written in such a loosey goosey fashion that even my 30 years of experience practicing law, wouldn't give me comfort in carrying any knife with a blade length beyond 2 1/2 inches.  And even then, the blade should be single edged and not subject to being opened by the shear force of gravity.

New Jersey is also a place that you could be a diamond dealer with a check cashing business who was held up 6 times and threatened with death by the mafia - and you still couldn't get a license to carry a firearm.

The bottom line for me is to choose a pocket knife that no law enforcement official would ever be able to successfully allege is a weapon.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 27, 2003)

> such as New Jersey



Yeah...well, there you have it.  Jersey versus the other 49 states.  I work across the bridge, I clean up their garbage, but am not afforded and reciprocity as far as carry in the garden state despite my professional contact with their finest citizens...

Which is probably why I travel PA more frequently that Jersey.

But, let's check your interpretation; conservative, precise measurment, blade characteristics...none of this 'length of your palm BS so many people who should know better toss about.
And squares with my own read; the reason a very stiff actioned spyderco delica is my "jersey" knife.


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 27, 2003)

I like a Gerber Lightweight, it has a 2" blade that is about 3/4" wide with 2 finger grooves.  The blade is not real thick, doesn't hold a great edge, but it opens easily with one hand.  By any definition (blade length, style, heft etc.) it is a tool.  It is what I call a last chance savior.  If you were ever introduced to it you'd have to be real up close and personal.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 28, 2003)

Up close and personal is almost a requirement of justifiable anymore.


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 15, 2003)

I really do not worry about the cost of a knife anymore, but it always good to carry around something you are not unwilling to throw away if needed.

Catch a flight or keep your knife? If you missed getting your knife into your check- in luggage and you have to make that choice, be glad if you carry something you can toss into the trash as you rush to go through security.


----------

